# Outsider



## Onyx18

Ahoj všichni, mám tento dotaz:

Neznáte někdo jednoslovné antonymum ke slovu favorit (ve sportovním významu, tedy ten, kdo je považován za jasného vítěze), kromě outsidera? Za boha si nemůžu na žádné vzpomenout. Předem díky za odpovědi


----------



## Chleba2x

Možná "nula"?


----------



## Onyx18

Ahoj Chleba2X a díky za odpověď. V určitém kontextu by to možná použít šlo, já to ale v tom svém použít nemůžu, protože by to nedávalo smysl. Možná ani žádné takově antonymum s nezpochybnitelným významem neexistuje


----------



## Chleba2x

Nic jiného mě zatím nenapadá, ale kdybych na něco přišla, dám vědět.


----------



## Onyx18

OK, oceňuji Vaši snahu . Závitům zdar


----------



## Chleba2x

Lůzr?


----------



## Onyx18

So near, so far . Je to blízko, ale lůzr (IMHO) neprohrává jen ve sportech, závodech, soutěžích, ale i v mnoha jiných oblastech. A ne jen kvůli tomu, že třeba není fyzicky zdatný. Pro lepší představu: překládám knihu Ollieho Ollertona Break Point. V inkriminované větě popisuje rekruty z pořadu _SAS: Odvážnému štěstí přeje_. A ti, kteří se tam přihlásí, prostě nejsou lůzři.   

Another important aspect of the show is the success of the *underdog*. It’s not always the fittest, strongest and fastest people who prevail, often it will be someone who has flown under the radar for most of the week and we’ve barely noticed. Ryan Roddy, from that first series, was that kind of character, the perfect grey man.


----------



## Chleba2x

Hmm, tak s tím asi moc nepomůžu. Obávám se, že pokud nikdo další nedostane lepší nápad, budete to muset nějak obejít.


----------



## jazyk

Doufám, že budou užitečné:

underdog - český překlad - slovník bab.la
Underdog v Češtině - Angličtino-Čeština Slovník - Glosbe
underdog překlad z češtiny do angličtiny – Seznam Slovník


----------



## Jagorr

Dovolte se zeptat: čím se Vám nelíbí outsider? Jinak:

1. slabší / nevýrazný
2. smolař
3. antifavorit
4. underdog (viz Tenis - šance favorita na první set a zápas – Statistika tenisových zápasů ; https://www.csfd.cz/film/668391-underdog/prehled/)


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím Jagorre. Outsider se mi líbí a je to naprosto adekvátní výraz, ale hledám jiné synonymum ze slohových důvodů - abych nepoužíval pořád jedno a to stejné slovo


----------

